# Engineer looking for a job in UAE



## Himani (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I've recently moved to UAE, currently based in Sharjah but bordering Dubai. I'm desperately looking for a decent job. My background is embedded systems and service engineering with Rolls-Royce plc UK for 7 years. Had to move here because of my husband. It looks awfully hard to get a job here if your background is not sales, accounting, finance, civil or mechanical engineering! Can anybody give some pointers on the best route to take? Any help would be most appreciated Thanks!


----------

